# Just Bought a 2011 Fuji Roubaix 2011 any recommendations on upgrades?



## MonstaMatt (Mar 27, 2012)

I bought my road bike about 2 weeks ago. i have to say that i found a new hobby/passion. pretty excited about getting into the road biking community.

i was wondering does anyone reccomend any upgrades or accessories i should purchase?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Fitness. Thats a nice upgrade.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tihsepa said:


> Fitness. Thats a nice upgrade.


Yup. Upgrade the motor (comes with saddle time and a fitness regimen).

Re: accessories, I don't consider it one, but if you don't have a helmet, by all means get one. And IMO/E a bike computer with cadence function. The $30 wired versions will do.


----------



## MonstaMatt (Mar 27, 2012)

tihsepa said:


> Fitness. Thats a nice upgrade.


fitness? was that a statement ? haha sorry noob here


----------



## MonstaMatt (Mar 27, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> Yup. Upgrade the motor (comes with saddle time and a fitness regimen).
> 
> Re: accessories, I don't consider it one, but if you don't have a helmet, by all means get one. And IMO/E a bike computer with cadence function. The $30 wired versions will do.


what do you mean by upgrading the motor? sorry again

i was looking into getting the wahoo fitness bike pack for iphone with cadence sensor


----------



## locustfist (Feb 21, 2009)

Focus on comfort first. 

Upgrade the bike to make it fit better then worry about performance.

Saddle. Bars. Shoes. Pedals. Bibs. Helmet. Get the best stuff you can.

After that, upgrade for your goals.

Racing? upgrade to go faster: Shed weight. Aero Wheels.
Group rides and t-shirt rides? Upgrade to look cooler: Carbon bits. Anodized stuff. Chris King hubs.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

MonstaMatt said:


> what do you mean by upgrading the motor? sorry again


The motor is you. You're the driving force, not the bike. Improve your fitness and you'll improve your performance. That's a _free_ upgrade! :thumbsup:



MonstaMatt said:


> i was looking into getting the wahoo fitness bike pack for iphone with cadence sensor


I'm unfamiliar, but if it helps you monitor cadence, it's all good.


----------



## MonstaMatt (Mar 27, 2012)

i already bought some road shoes and forte SPD pedals! bought a giro helmet! as for the saddle, isnt the factory saddle and bars sufficient for the time being?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Agree very much with the "upgrade the motor" comments.

If the factory saddle and bars work for you, great. Be happy.  Not every saddle (or set of handlebars) works for every body so a lot of us have done a little shopping around. I tend to go through a couple stems finding the one that puts the bars in the right place for me. I buy cheap ones.

Getting the bike to fit you correctly is crazy-important. People have different attitudes about the role of a professional in this. I think a rider needs to be at least somewhat accustomed to cycling before it's worth spending $100 on a fit, but I think when I spent the money, it was well worth it. Here's a page I like that'll help you rough it in.

How to Fit a Bicycle

When you've been riding for a little while and you're starting to meet some cyclists in your community, ask around about who to have fit you. It's important because while there's very little room for improvement in the efficiency of the bike, there's often a more significant amount of room for optimizing the motor via good placement. And I think it's more fun to ride bikes that don't hurt me. 

Cycling shorts. Probably a jersey while you're at it, but if you don't need the pockets and you're happier in something else, fine. Make sure you have everything you need to change a flat or other minor mechanical problem on the road.

Tires make the biggest difference after that, but it's not that big. So unless your tires are doing something actively annoying - for example, if they don't have any flat protection and you get repeated flats - just wear them out and then get some nice ones. Anything that doesn't actually touch you, touch the road, or (mainly the stem here) directly effect your ability to put a contact point in the right place has a disappointingly small effect on how you and the bike perform.


----------



## MonstaMatt (Mar 27, 2012)

Great tips thanks I'll look into it!


----------



## locustfist (Feb 21, 2009)

MonstaMatt said:


> i already bought some road shoes and forte SPD pedals! bought a giro helmet! as for the saddle, isnt the factory saddle and bars sufficient for the time being?


On the comfort tip; you won't really have an idea how well your fit and comfort are until you put down some 3 or 4+ hour rides. All obvious issues aside, any saddle and basic fit will be fine for an hour or two.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

While I generally agree with the comfort/ fit posts here, I have to ask... OP, did you purchase your bike new from a LBS? Was a fitting done? If so, IMO they should be the ones to consult in the event you experience discomfort - or just need tweaks to the initial fit. 

It's always wise to take a pro-active approach to ones fit, and at some point in time it's a plus to claim some level of ownership, but judging from your posts (IMO) you're not ready for the do-it-yourself approach.


----------



## MonstaMatt (Mar 27, 2012)

Yea I bought new from a shop but didn't get fitted yet...sucks I road 18 miles yesterday and no the top of my Right knee is hurting but it could be from my spin class I took right after


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

MonstaMatt said:


> isnt the factory saddle and bars sufficient for the time being?


Yes for the time being. You won't know till you get some miles on it.
In case you haven't noticed, everyone's butt is different. :wink5: But bikes only come with one saddle. Saddles aren't a one size fits all product so there's a good chance you may want to change it at some point to suit your comfort. 



MonstaMatt said:


> Yea I bought new from a shop but didn't get fitted yet...


That's kinda disturbing that a shop would sell you a bike without fitting you FIRST. It should be included with your purchase.


As far as accessories.
At a minimum you should have the required tools to change a flat.
Tire patches
Spare tube + patches is prefered.
Pump or Co2 inflator

A multi tool would be the next most important thing to have.


----------



## MonstaMatt (Mar 27, 2012)

I got the regular fitting for me to ride it but not the ergonomic fitting everyone keeps talking about


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

What does the regular fitting consist of?

To be honest, I've never had one included with buying a new bike. I also don't buy new bikes very often... But from others' posts here, it seems like it's anything from the sales guy guesstimates your saddle height and sends you on your way to something taking over a half hour on a trainer at the shop. If it's the second kind, I'd say your bike is probably roughed in pretty well, enough for you to spend a fair amount of time on it. If it's the first kind, the bike setup is probably not very good for you yet.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

MonstaMatt said:


> I got the regular fitting for me to ride it but not the ergonomic fitting everyone keeps talking about


Given that you bought new from a LBS, this isn't for you to figure out on your own. I suggest going back to your shop and discussing any fit issues you're experiencing. 

We can't _know_ what your LBS offers in the way of fitting, but any reputable shop would be willing to tweak a riders fit shortly after a new bike purchase.


----------



## MonstaMatt (Mar 27, 2012)

yea its the first kind, ill probably go see them today


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Is your shop Performance? While they often seem to have one or two people on staff who know their way around bikes, I wouldn't be too optimistic...

When I had my fitting done, I asked a cyclist I knew who'd been living in that area longer. He asked around and got a recommendation from a few of his riding friends. So, I went to see the recommended person. I think my outcome was excellent.

These boards are littered with people's rants against bike fitters in general. I don't think that's fair to bike fitters in general, but I certainly believe that there are bike fitters who are mostly interested in the opportunity to sell you more crap. I suspect that for an adult who can buy a car for less than sticker, forewarned is forearmed. But I'd still look for a local recommendation.

I did end up buying a new stem and new insoles. So, an honest fitter may still try to sell you something. I think the stem and insoles were both big improvements for me.


----------

